# Marlin Rig 5/2



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Me, my girlfiriend Sarah, Angelo Depaola and his girlfriend April, and Gene Torrence and his family headed out Saturday a.m. aboard Gene's new 38 Rampage Express. Nice Ride. We made a brief stop by the Beer Can and marked a couple of fish on the west side but it didn't look all that promising. Hailed a boat on the VHF at the Marlin and they reported solid tuna's so off the the Marlin we went where we were greeted with pretty blue water, scattered grass and working birds. Not a lot of flyers or surface action but again there were tunas on the west side of the rig as well as underneath the small finbait the birds were working and in short order we went 3/4 on the troll. We decided to hang it up as we are all pretty flush with Tuna right now, and bottom bounced our way in. I didn't have a camera, but maybe Angelo can post some of his pics. The water looked really good, just lacking a bit in the bait department. I wouldn't be surprisedif some billfish were caught further southwest this weekend.

ay


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good to hear it Andy. Ted invited me out for this wed. night but it looks like work will once again get in the way. I'm getting tired of this shit! Its going to be a full moon but I don't care I wanna go.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Good job! Was that the first trip to bluewater for them on the Rampage??


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Yep, it was their first time out, and each family member got to catch a fish so mission accomplished for Angelo. I've got a sprained ankle right now so angelo worked the pit wiring and gaffing solo, and i stayed at the helm the whole time. it was fun running that boat with those big wheels as it handles quite differently from three outboards. At one point we had a triple that was fun to work. we got 2 out of 3.

hey vescey, who is ted going out with on Wed? How long is he back in town for?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nevermind that trip Andy, Ted has to go back too soon. I think he has to leave now on thursday so that sucks. IfI don't have my scheduled trips this weekend I will be down to get out there. Philip is ready to go but if he doesn't want to, do you think you'll be going?


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm glad you caught some tuna at the Marlin. We were the boat that gave you the report. I was worried by the time you got there all the tuna had gone down. 

I hope you can return the favor next time we are on a slow bite.

Jake


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how far is the Marlin from the Pcola pass?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ajfishn (5/4/2009)*I'm glad you caught some tuna at the Marlin. We were the boat that gave you the report. I was worried by the time you got there all the tuna had gone down.
> 
> I hope you can return the favor next time we are on a slow bite.
> 
> Jake


This must be the guy's that gave us the thumbs down, lol. Was lookin like the bite turned off when they arrived, but it turned around for them!:clap


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

yep, that was us who gave the thums down. once we were able to get our baits positioned well within those formed up birds it turned on real quick. Those birds were tough to keep up with without washing out our baits as they were moving around pretty swiftly.The surface actionyou guys had must have subsided right before we pulled up. appreciate the report, mighty polite of you guys considering you had the rig to yourself as we were arriving.

we will be out in our jupiter either later this week or this weekend (hopefully both), and will probably fish horn and the ram. so far this year we have seen some bigger fish on horn, but its hard to drive past the tunaswhen they are at the marlin.

If you guys are out we will try to return the favor


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *lobsterman (5/4/2009)*Just out of curiosity, how far is the Marlin from the Pcola pass?


George i think 65 ish


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

give or take 70 nautical miles


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Steven and Sunday-funday for the info, I was just curious because i surely don't have a boat that can reach it.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

hell, we roll out there in steves 21 all the time..... strap down a 100 gallon fuel bladder and roll out!oke


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have absolutely no doubt I could make it but with one motor, I'll pass. I have the fuel capacity already without fuel bladder.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

it was just jokes.... hoping to get a response out of steve. believe me, you'll never see me past 50 with a single engine.... after dropping one at thunderhorse in stacked 4 footers i almost made love to the starboard cummins when we got back to point cadet after 16 hours of 8 knot'n it.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

the RIGHT day i will take that boat of mine out there and back.....on 60 gallons....


----------

